
Graphics Programming Projects - mariuz
http://graphicscodex.com/projects/projects/index.html
======
ghj
Those time estimates look way too optimistic.

Or I am just the type that would mess up an equation and spend the next 3
hours trying to figure out why something is rendered upside down or worse,
with just subtly incorrect lighting and colors.

Anything math-y that doesn't fail loudly requires a different type of
debugging skill that the typical programmer doesn't have.

~~~
krisgee
I mean 5 hours is pretty much a days work realistically so if you look at it
that way it seems pretty reasonable to me. Project 1 is basically a "you'll
take a day to do this" project 3 is basically a week's work, etc.

If it comes with some instructions and hints it would line up with my
estimates pretty closely, that said I've done a bit of this sort of work
before so I might have less unknown unknowns in my estimate.

------
maxekman
I’ve been recommended the book “The Raytracer Challange” [0] which let’s you
implement a raytracer in the language of your choice by only giving you the
expected results and test cases in a TDD fashion. Super creative way of
learning!

[0] [http://raytracerchallenge.com/](http://raytracerchallenge.com/)

~~~
ekampf1
Another nice one is the Ray Tracing in One Weekend guide
[https://raytracing.github.io/books/RayTracingInOneWeekend.ht...](https://raytracing.github.io/books/RayTracingInOneWeekend.html)

------
KineticLensman
I approached this wondering if it would be somewhat like 'Make a Lisp' or
similar [0], that as a competent programmer you could start within minutes of
starting to read the instructions.

It doesn't seem like that. I think this is because

* it has comprehensive background for newbies (e.g. the idea of setting breakpoints in a debugger)

* it is the accompaniment for a separate book

* it has some serious background assumptions (e.g. you know calculus)

* graphics programming is much, much harder than making a lisp.

[0] [https://github.com/kanaka/mal](https://github.com/kanaka/mal)

[Edit: formatting]

------
acomjean
perhaps link to the https version?
[https://graphicscodex.com/projects/projects/index.html](https://graphicscodex.com/projects/projects/index.html)

